# Question about rules.



## ChuBerry47 (Apr 17, 2007)

Hello. I saw this on a couple of pages, and I was curious what it meant You

may not post new threads
You may not post replies
You may not post attachments
You may not edit your posts

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

vB code is On
Smilies are On
code is On
HTML code is Off

If anybody could please tell me, I would greatly appreciate it. Thankyou.


----------



## Bill Mecca (Feb 2, 2003)

Looks like you were not signed in at the time.


----------



## The Fish (Nov 11, 2006)

Well, looks like you just broke the rules.


----------



## dirty (Nov 11, 2004)

Or maybe you were looking at locked threads.


----------



## kcp (Feb 2, 2003)

More precisely, these are the forum permission settings. Different permissions can be set for each forum area and for each type of users. (Eg.: Non-registered or off-line users and registered or online users have different permissions settings)

In the majority of forum areas, for registered or online users the permissions for posting new threads, replies attachments and post edition are enabled. Some areas such as the marketplace for instance are set so that one may not edit his own post for the obvious reason that you don't want sellers to modify their asking price.


----------



## Cannonball & CmelGuy (Apr 12, 2007)

Somebody's been Martysaxed.


----------

